# Cameron, a celebration of his life



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Some of you may have seen my posts about what we've been going through with Cameron. Over the past month his breathing had been getting worse and he'd started to have seizures. Most of the time he was happy and he could go up and down the stairs and he was still eating. Today he started puffing and was restless and seemed confused like when he'd had the pneumonia before. We just couldn't put him, or us, through that again. So at 1pm today we put our dear goofy boy to sleep. It was exactly 9 years since we brought him home.

Here are some pictures celebrating his life.








This was when we got him neutered. He looks better in those shorts than I ever did.


continued...


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh I am so very sorry Rowdy. (((Hugs)))


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. R.I.P sweet boy


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss of Rowdy. He was very handsome.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awww...I'm so sorry!  He was a beautiful boy and absolutely loved. Run free, Cameron. ((((hugs))))


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

I am sorry you are going through this. I am also very happy for you though - Happy that you got to share your life with him and that he had you for all those years.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear of Cameron's passing. He was a handsome fellow, and I always enjoyed reading about him in your posts.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear. Love that you shared this with us. I shall toast to him running free. Hugs.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

So very sorry  Hugs to you!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a gorgeous dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm sorry for the loss of your dear Cameron. What a lovely dog.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. At least he isn't suffering anymore and obviously lived a very full life.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Cameron. I know he had the best life with you


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

So sorry....he was beautiful!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry. May Cameron rest in peace and I hope you're holding up well.


----------

